# Addrena/No-Stim log



## melohh (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am new to this board so I just want to say a little about myself. I am very into dieting and supplementation so I figured I would start a log on here. I am currently 115lbs, body fat is 17.6. I have been using Addrena and No-Stim for a while and it has given me AMAZING results. I would attach before and after pictures but I'm pretty sure since I don't have many posts it won't let me.
Right now I am not trying to lose any more weight, I am just trying to stay tone and get more lean.
I take two No-Stim a day and it curbs my appetite a lot. I do not notice that I am not hungry, I just eat way less than normal. 
Addrena makes me sweat like crazy when I take it, which I love because if I don't sweat I don't feel like I'm working out hard enough lol. I do not take Addrena every day because my body gets used to it and sometimes I don't feel the effects, so I like to take days off in between. What's great about the No-Stim is that is has no stimulants in it and I can take it every day.
I will try to post every day or every other day. I will also include my diet and workout for the day. Please contribute as well!
Be back tomorrow!


----------



## melohh (Aug 3, 2012)

*Weight:* 114.9 lbs

*Supps:* Addrena, No-Stim, Astragalus, L-Tyrosine, Taurine
Astragalus, L-Tyrosine and Taurine I take everyday. Astragalus can be used as a diuretic and is also good for your immune system, Tyrosine increases metabolism and taurine is good for muscle cramps.

One thing that I eat almost every day is gyro salad! Sounds crazy but really all it is is protein and a little bit of carbs from lettuce. Then to complete the meal I will either eat some cashews or pistachios to get some essential fats.

I found a daily workout routine on Pinterest and started incorporating it into my current workout. It is also good for people who don't have much time during the day to workout, so no excuses!
Back On Pointe ? A daily exercise plan! Do these exercises...


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 3, 2012)

Without pics, this is spam.


----------



## melohh (Aug 4, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Without pics, this is spam.


I did not know that I could just use tinypic, usually you have to go through "manage attachments" but only when you have a certain number of posts. Like I said, I am NEW to this board.

This picture was April 2012. Here I was 120-122lbs






This picture was July 2012 (Last week actually)


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright you're cute spam 
I see you get around
Addrena Log - Bodybuilding.com Forums
melohh's EliteFitness Profile


----------



## melohh (Aug 5, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Alright you're cute spam
> I see you get around
> Addrena Log - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> melohh's EliteFitness Profile


You are an excellent troll at finding things.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 6, 2012)

melohh said:


> You are an excellent troll at finding things.



Thanks! It's always fantastic to have another spamming retard on the board


----------



## melohh (Aug 6, 2012)

What products do you think people should take then? I personally know a lot of people who have gotten great results with both Addrena and No-Stim. Why don't you put up a pic of your wife or gf if you have one? You are just another tough guy internet warrior sitting behind your keyboard. STFU.


----------



## melohh (Aug 8, 2012)

Yesterday when I took an Addrena I felt it two hours after I took one. And also the effect was not as strong. Going to take a couple of days off from it and let my receptors recharge. Or maybe I will try taking 1 1/2. Don't want to overdo it though.

Weight: 119 (must be bloat from the two cheat meals I had earlier this week :/ )
Supps: No-Stim, astragalus, tyrosine, taurine, dandelion root, uva ursi, vit c.

Also, I don't think I have mentioned this but I take fiber after every meal. I used to always take the psyllium husk fiber that comes in a can (from Vitamin Shoppe), but I actually found two other brands of fiber PILLS that work! (NOT metamusil, that crap doesn't work). I get the fiber pills from Costco and (get this) the Dollar store lol. Dollar Tree to be exact. I still take the fiber from the can, but the pills are just easier and don't taste bad. I take 4 or 5 at a time.

I have really been trying to switch up my workouts. I find I get the best workouts outside. I jog, sprint, do some pushups on park benches, it's fun! Lol. And you don't really see results if you do the same thing everyday!


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 8, 2012)

melohh said:


> What products do you think people should take then? I personally know a lot of people who have gotten great results with both Addrena and No-Stim. Why don't you put up a pic of your wife or gf if you have one? You are just another tough guy internet warrior sitting behind your keyboard. STFU.



Shut your pie hole cunt.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 8, 2012)

Once again this is a *Fake* log
Addrena Log - Bodybuilding.com Forums
melohh's EliteFitness Profile


----------



## melohh (Aug 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Once again this is a *Fake* log
> Addrena Log - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> melohh's EliteFitness Profile



Didn't know it was a law that I could not post on other boards. Say hi to your imaginary gf for me! Should I expect another comment by 2014? lol.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 9, 2012)

melohh said:


> Didn't know it was a law that I could not post on other boards. Say hi to your imaginary gf for me! Should I expect another comment by 2014? lol.



Not a law, just bad spam. Look retard, at least change your user names when you spam boards. 
I'm going to terrorize you for the entire log. So subbed bitch!


----------



## melohh (Aug 12, 2012)

Taking the day off today, back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## huahuamick (Aug 13, 2012)

Taking the day off today, back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 13, 2012)

melohh said:


> Taking the day off today, back to the gym tomorrow!



*No worries, i'll copy and paste your reply on BB.com for you*

_Here is my log for yesterday (did not have a chance to post).

Weight: 115.8
 Supps: Addrena, 2 no-stim, astragalus, taurine, tyrosine

Breakfast: 3 hard boiled eggs, no yolk and 8 cashews on the side. I get the "whole fancy cashews" from Costco and 1 serving is 16 cashews. So how I got 8 cashews is because it is half of a serving.

Lunch: Lamb gyro salad. I loveeee eating these. Get them from the Halal guy, lol. Just the salad, not the pita.

Dinner: Tyson grilled & ready chicken breast tenderloin. I get them from Costco. They come already cooked so you can just throw them in the microwave but what I do is cook them on the stove in I Can't Believe It's Not Butter. Takes 10 min. I like to have a sweet potato on the side or some kind of green.

Snacks: Cashews, pistachios (Everybody's Nuts, salt & pepper), No sugar added margarita (Master of Mixes brand), crunchy organic peanut butter by Nature's Promise, cocktail pups which are mini hot dogs (Trader Joe's) they are uncured, roasted pine nut hummus (Sabra brand) with a low carb wrap (Mission carb balance)

Workout: Addrena gave me energy through the whole day. Made the day fly by actually, as well as my work out lol. I biked for a half hour (real bicycle not stationary) then also did a quick 10 minute run around the park. I also used my resistance bands and worked arms.

Here's a little tid bit of information. I had a gang bang last week. What can I say, i'm a whore._


----------

